# Black Canyon of the Gunnison - new strainer at Tomichi trail



## COEngineer (May 29, 2013)

I hiked down to the river on the Tomichi route (266554, 4269977, UTM) on Saturday, 31 May. A guy on his way up said he had seen a big tree coming down the river and it got stuck in the rapids right in front of him. It was still there when we got down there and I wish I had a camera with me. The trunk, 3+ feet in diameter, was stuck in the rocks on river left, the branches that I could see sticking out of the water were all the way over to the middle of the river. It was the worst looking strainer I have seen. The only safe route would be far river right. I told the park ranger at the Visitor Center about it and he called someone to report it. He also said the water level was expected to keep going up, so maybe it will get washed out or covered.


----------

